# Best ground cover



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am hoping to set up a 10 gallon nature set up tank soon. I was wondering what would be a great ground cover for this? The light will be 2-3 wpg and I will have DIY Co2 with a light dosing regimen of the flourish ferts. I was thinking of java moss but I don't know how that will look. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

In my opinion any of them would work. HC, (dwarf baby tears), dwarf hairgrass, lilaeopsis, E. tenellus, H. micranthemoides... what do you like? Grassy? carpet? clover?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not too sure yet. I want to do a cliff type of look with some petrified wood all in the background with some weeping moss on the top and some type of ground cover in the front. Think that would look good? I don't have a lot of experience with aquascaping yet but it looks good in my head haha. I was thinking about clovers or something a little different than just grass or HC.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

You could try an all moss tank to enhance the look of the scape you are trying to create. Some fissidens as a foreground would also look great in a 10g.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I never thought about that but I love that idea. I think I will do fissidens as the ground cover. Should I tie it to pieces of wire mesh or plastic or how should I do that?


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Due to the fact that 10g is not a large tank, you should not be using plants that are too large.

Fissidens should be a good sized foreground carpet for you, only drawback being a slow grower. You can tie the Fissidens to the top of small rocks (bury part of it in the substrate so that the foreground is not raise too much) and it should look more natural.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've also grown Fissidens between a sandwich of plastic mesh sheets (as is often done with Riccia), stapled around the edges, and weighted at the corners to hold it in place. You can cut the mesh to fit the area where you want the Fissidens foreground, assemble it, and then just drop it in place. If you need to work on it you can easily pull it out of the tank without disturbing substrate or nearby plants. The Fissidens will readily grow through the mesh, although as stated, it is a slow grower and will take some time to form a nice thick lawn.


----------

